# ADA 60p IKEA Besta stand



## SJInverts (Apr 6, 2009)

Could someone post the link to the IKEA Besta shelving unit with door that fits the ADA 60p tank perfectly?

I've tried the links posted on various threads and they no longer work.

Does IKEA still sell this shelving unit?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## infamouz23 (Dec 28, 2008)

Frame
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20245964/

Door
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70296343/

They also have legs and glass tops.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Do you have to reinforce the frame? It is strong enough to hold a 17 gallon filled tank? The ikea website says the top holds 50lbs, I wonder what 60p owners did.


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Do you have to reinforce the frame? It is strong enough to hold a 17 gallon filled tank? The ikea website says the top holds 50lbs, I wonder what 60p owners did.


I too, want to see what other people opinion who own this stand for their 60P.
With rock and water 60P can get up to 200 lbs.

J


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Crazy Bunny said:


> I too, want to see what other people opinion who own this stand for their 60P.
> With rock and water 60P can get up to 200 lbs.
> 
> J


This guy is using/used it for his 60p: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=441873


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

I recall a few people using the besta stand with good success. However, some would reinforce theirs with some 2x4s to make it sturdier.


----------

